# Aruba Surf Club hell week 2011



## paul07ss (Dec 15, 2010)

Just traded for Surf Club on January 13-20th and was wondering if anyone knows for sure if this group will be there this week? or is it the week after??  Thanks


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 15, 2010)

That is the week for sure. I would avoid the 3rd and 4th week of January in Aruba all together.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 15, 2010)

What on earth is Hell week?


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 15, 2010)

billymach4 said:


> That is the week for sure. I would avoid the 3rd and 4th week of January in Aruba all together.



I read somewhere that is the week after(Week 4)  just trying to verify.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 15, 2010)

ada903 said:


> What on earth is Hell week?



Big group from NY that should be avoided


----------



## IngridN (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, hell week is week 4 this year and also next year IIRC.

Ingrid


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 15, 2010)

IngridN said:


> Yes, hell week is week 4 this year and also next year IIRC.
> 
> Ingrid



Very good news then I guess I will be leaving just before the havok begins


----------



## tlwmkw (Dec 15, 2010)

ada903,

Hell week in Aruba is the above mentioned weeks in January when a group of associated people have a bulk booking at the Marriott resorts.  They fill the resort and are very unruly and difficult to deal with.  They have been banned from some other resorts but Marriott puts up with them as long as they pay for all damages that they incur.  It is unpleasant to be there at the same time as this group because they are rude and destructive.  If you do a search there have been other posts about this.  The reason it gets mentioned on TUG is that people who have experience that week advise others not to go.

tlwmkw


----------



## ada903 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow I am glad I know that now! How do you find out each year what week they choose? Is it always the last week in January? Thanks for explaining this!!



tlwmkw said:


> ada903,
> 
> Hell week in Aruba is the above mentioned weeks in January when a group of associated people have a bulk booking at the Marriott resorts.  They fill the resort and are very unruly and difficult to deal with.  They have been banned from some other resorts but Marriott puts up with them as long as they pay for all damages that they incur.  It is unpleasant to be there at the same time as this group because they are rude and destructive.  If you do a search there have been other posts about this.  The reason it gets mentioned on TUG is that people who have experience that week advise others not to go.
> 
> tlwmkw


----------



## rthib (Dec 15, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Wow I am glad I know that now! How do you find out each year what week they choose? Is it always the last week in January? Thanks for explaining this!!



According to other posts, It is the week that NY gives it's school exams.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Dec 15, 2010)

New York State Regents Exams are scheduled for the 25th to the 28th of January.

That will coincide with "Hell Week" at the Aruba Marriotts.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 15, 2010)

I totally forgot about "Hell week" when grabbing week 3 off of Interval earlier today and thats why I came here to double check that they will be there on week 4.     :whoopie:


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 15, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> I suggest you do a search of "hell week", and see for yourself why we shouldn't "go there" again.



I am fully aware of where threads like this have gone in the past, and I fully agree that we _shouldn't_ go there again.  My argument is that the thread should not be locked until it does go there and not before. 

Back to the actual topic of the thread, I think it's completely relevant that people know that during the week that NY State Regent Exams are offered, the Aruba Resorts are frequented by large groups that have in the past been disrespectful of the resorts and other guests.  This can make a stay during that week a less than pleasurable experience.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 15, 2010)

I missed this thread in the past even though I have been on tug for years... Thanks all for explaining, it does help me plan my vacations!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are links from a couple past threads about Aruba's infamous Week; there are additional links going further back within these threads:

Aruba: It's Week 4 in 2011

hell week at marriott aruba ocean club

IMO, I'm glad that these things are discussed on TUG, and I hope that anytime something like this is happening at any resort then the witnesses to it will also post their experiences on TUG.  It doesn't matter to me what any unruly guests ARE but it sure does matter what they DO.


----------



## wof45 (Dec 15, 2010)

just to throw in my two cents --
it is good to know if there is something going on during a particular week that would disrupt a vacation.

It doesn't really matter what -- an example would be spring break in Fort Lauderdale for those of us who forget that college kids still behave like college kids at the beach in the spring in South Florida.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 15, 2010)

Pens_Fan said:


> New York State Regents Exams are scheduled for the 25th to the 28th of January.
> 
> That will coincide with "Hell Week" at the Aruba Marriotts.



Are you sure that it is the same as the week of regents?  The reason I ask is because I went to the groups website.  It seems they have not updated their website since 2009 (probably because forums like ours have posted links to their site).  In 2009, the NY regents were from 1/27-1/30.  This group travelled to Aruba 1/18-1/25 that year.  So if they follow the same pattern each year, they will be in Aruba 1/16/11-1/23/11.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 15, 2010)

The fact that this thread comes up every year at this time has nothing to do with ethnicity. It has to do with unruly. As one whose long planned vacation to Aruba was ruined by this unruly group I think it should be posted as a reminder every year. I think it's also helpful to note that this activity is solely confined to Marriottville. No other resort on the Island tolerates this annual behavior. The group has been invited not to return to most of them on the Palm Beach strip.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2010)

cleaned up this thread...


----------



## ada903 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good job!!  



TUGBrian said:


> cleaned up this thread...


----------



## Mamianka (Dec 15, 2010)

Pens_Fan said:


> New York State Regents Exams are scheduled for the 25th to the 28th of January.
> 
> That will coincide with "Hell Week" at the Aruba Marriotts.



We are retired NY teachers.  The week that Regents exams are given - thus year, Tues 1/25 to Fri, 1/28 - leaves most kids just with a week off - home, and unsupervised - so their parents take that week as a family vacation in those places in which us liquor-consumption laws do not apply, which are ripe for teen mayhem - even if Mom and Dad are nearby, they sometimes let their kids party on.  I personally would stay far away from places like Aruba from the previous weekend, starting 1/21 and ending Sun., 1/30.  I taught those kids whne the majority of them came to school sober - I do NTO want to be around any of them when they are tanked, and Mom and Dad are allowing it.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 17, 2010)

paul07ss said:


> Just traded for Surf Club on January 13-20th and was wondering if anyone knows for sure if this group will be there this week? or is it the week after??  Thanks



Good to know when these weeks are every year for planning purposes. We were there 2 years ago during the 2nd week of this event and it was not really bad at all. In fact, only the first couple days we were there did we see many teenagers. After that, it was all peace and quiet.
 We saw some damage to the Ocean Club, but Marriott is ready for this and had people out painting/fixing immediatley. 
 Whatever the event is that this mass-vacation is scheduled around should be public so you can plan for it. I was told it was a religious holiday, but everybody seems to have a different story.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 17, 2010)

MikeM132 said:


> Good to know when these weeks are every year for planning purposes. We were there 2 years ago during the 2nd week of this event and it was not really bad at all. In fact, only the first couple days we were there did we see many teenagers. After that, it was all peace and quiet.
> We saw some damage to the Ocean Club, but Marriott is ready for this and had people out painting/fixing immediatley.
> Whatever the event is that this mass-vacation is scheduled around should be public so you can plan for it. I was told it was a religious holiday, but everybody seems to have a different story.



No, definitely not a religious holiday.  The only "holiday" that would fall in January on a Jewish calendar is Tu Bishvat.  Tu Bishvat is a very minor "holiday", and it falls in January or February, depending on the year.  It has to do with trees and planting trees.  Definitely not a cause for a mass "exodus" to Aruba!


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd be interested to know what week it will be in 2012 since that's when Marriott owners are starting to make reservations for now.


----------



## missyogie (Jan 4, 2011)

*2012*

please please can anyone tell me the week that NY group will be at surf club in 2012?  I was there 2 years ago when they came and it was a horrific experience.  I will say that although it's sad that is is a specific group of people...its the lack of parental supervision or CARE that made it so ridiculous.  I will do whatever it takes NOT to pick that week again!!!  AVOID tHAT WEEK!!!  please email me if you know...missyogie@aol


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 4, 2011)

missyogie said:


> please please can anyone tell me the week that NY group will be at surf club in 2012?  I was there 2 years ago when they came and it was a horrific experience.  I will say that although it's sad that is is a specific group of people...its the lack of parental supervision or CARE that made it so ridiculous.  I will do whatever it takes NOT to pick that week again!!!  AVOID tHAT WEEK!!!  please email me if you know...missyogie@aol



The calendar for our local school district will be out in March - and it will have the January 2012 Regents Week on it. I will be SURE to post it when I get it.  Sometimes we travel that week, because so many of my private instrumental music students cancel to go away - so we head someplace kids are NOT.  This is usually not any one *group* that goes together - just kids who attend HS in NY state - refer to my previous post on this. (We are retired NY state HS teachers).


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 4, 2011)

*Link to the dates*

http://www.p12.nysed.gov/osa/schedules/regentsexamdates11-13.pdf

Above is the link to the dates. Looks like the 2012 dates are January 24-27


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> We are retired NY teachers.  The week that Regents exams are given - thus year, Tues 1/25 to Fri, 1/28 - leaves most kids just with a week off - home, and unsupervised - so their parents take that week as a family vacation
> 
> 
> If this is regents week - why aren't the kids at school taking those exams????
> disgraceful that parents allow chaos and Marriott shouldn't cooperate or be bribed since it ruins others vacations


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 5, 2011)

pharmgirl said:


> Mamianka said:
> 
> 
> > We are retired NY teachers.  The week that Regents exams are given - thus year, Tues 1/25 to Fri, 1/28 - leaves most kids just with a week off - home, and unsupervised - so their parents take that week as a family vacation
> ...


----------



## tombo (Jan 5, 2011)

If the students who are out of school and vacationing in Aruba creating so many problems are the best students, I wonder how bad it would be if the  poor students who flunked and are home taking the Regents tests could make the trip too. If you are there at the time the group books the resort your vacation will be far from relaxing and peaceful, and you will get no help calling the front desk because there is nothing they can do either.  My recommendation is to never book the last 2 weeks of January just to be safe.


----------



## windje2000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's the link to the NY State website for the January test schedule

January Exam Schedule

This link is for the entire year's schedule

Entire Year Regents Exam Schedule


----------



## LDT (Jan 5, 2011)

I was told it would go back to week 3 in 2012.  I have sent an email to the person that told me just to confirm it and I will let you know when I receive a reply.


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 5, 2011)

I read somewhere that this is not a regular school, but a "out there" jewish group let my some guy. Last year there was even a link to their website that someone had found, where their members could sign up for the Aruba trip.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 5, 2011)

Correct.  As I mentioned in my previous post, the group seems to have stopped updating their website since 2009.  Possibly because the address has been posted to sites such as TUG.  I had posted that based on the 2009 travel dates and regents exams, I don't know if the travel dates for 2011 will be what people have been posting here.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

If they are coming from a private school in New York, they are not required to take New York State Regents exams.

Some private schools use them, some do not.

As far as this group is concerned, I have no idea if they come from a private school or not, but it would explain why travelling during the exam week is possible.


----------



## bdfitzp (Jan 5, 2011)

*How is it possible??*

Can someone explain to me how one group is capable of occupying a majority of units for almost two weeks during a "platnium" season in a timeshare facility. I understand how they can occupy the accompanied hotel but for the life of me I can't figure out how they manage this in timeshare resorts. I know they all can't be owners and therefore how is Marriot preventing owners from booking these prime weeks 13 and 12 months out?  Are they purposefully withholding these weeks from owners in order to rent?


----------



## wof45 (Jan 5, 2011)

no need for my comment


----------



## mclyne (Jan 5, 2011)

*Aruba Hell Week*

We were at our Ocean Club timeshare that week and it was not a good vacation. This group takes over the Ocean Club, Surf Club and the Hotel. People came from the Surf Club to sit at the Ocean Club. Not enough chairs for everyone. Children were running around, unsupervised, in the lobby, elevators, and even the hotel. We decided to go to the Casino to get away from the crowds but they took over the entire floor of the holtel as well. One teenager told me, "We own this place for 2 weeks every year". 

 I spoke with the employees and they say it is terrible there when this group arrives.. The mess they create, the damage they cause and the security that is neeeded is ridiculous. 

My husband and I decided it was not worth wasting a weeks vacation to put up with unruly children and parents who don't supervise them. The employees told us to complain to Marriott. That is the only way things will improve.


----------



## IngridN (Jan 5, 2011)

bdfitzp said:


> Can someone explain to me how one group is capable of occupying a majority of units for almost two weeks during a "platnium" season in a timeshare facility. I understand how they can occupy the accompanied hotel but for the life of me I can't figure out how they manage this in timeshare resorts. I know they all can't be owners and therefore how is Marriot preventing owners from booking these prime weeks 13 and 12 months out?  Are they purposefully withholding these weeks from owners in order to rent?



I've been told many own timeshares at the SC and OC and reserve their own weeks. Also, our sales person told us it is very lucrative to rent to this group. I still remember when we bought in 2004 (gold), he also tried to get us to buy a platinum week, explaining how this group comes down, money is no object to them, and we could rent the week to them for a small fortune.

Ingrid


----------



## windje2000 (Jan 5, 2011)

bdfitzp said:


> Can someone explain to me how one group is capable of occupying a majority of units for almost two weeks during a "platnium" season in a timeshare facility. I understand how they can occupy the accompanied hotel but for the life of me I can't figure out how they manage this in timeshare resorts. I know they all can't be owners and therefore how is Marriot preventing owners from booking these prime weeks 13 and 12 months out?  Are they purposefully withholding these weeks from owners in order to rent?




Marriott gets the weeks from:


Owners trading these plat. weeks for MRP

Owners trading these plat. weeks in II

Owners not paying MF or mortgage

Owners booking the week and renting it through Marriott.

Owners just staying away these weeks, . . . making them available.  I would imagine experiencing this once is enough so that the resort specific TDI (especially for owners) is low.

I'll bet Marriott makes a fortune renting to this group.  I've read they must post a bond to cover damages, which suggests that this is a group reservation which is handled at the executive level of MVCI.  

I'm not sure I'd want to be there in early February after the place has been trashed either.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 5, 2011)

IngridN said:


> I've been told many own timeshares at the SC and OC and reserve their own weeks. Also, our sales person told us it is very lucrative to rent to this group. *I still remember when we bought in 2004 (gold), he also tried to get us to buy a platinum week, explaining how this group comes down, money is no object to them, and we could rent the week to them for a small fortune.*
> 
> Ingrid



It's bad enough that Marriott, from all appearances, doesn't seem to do anything to discourage this group's participation at the Aruba resorts.  But if I was an owner at either the Surf or Ocean Clubs I'd be as infuriated with other Owners who know what goes on, know that other Owners' vacations get ruined by this group, and still choose to reserve and rent this week to the group just for the almighty dollar.  Whichever Owners are profiting this way can't turn around and petition Marriott to do whatever can be done to stop this madness, and that's what I'd be doing as an Owner.  But it probably won't happen unless the ownership is a unified voice.


----------



## bdfitzp (Jan 5, 2011)

*Shortchanged!*

Assuming the platnium period is wk#1 thru wk#17 (including a platnium plus wk) there is only a total of 16 weeks available.  If all owners start to eliminate "hell week" and probably, to be safe, the week before and after, that will leave only 13 weeks left (a reduction of almost 20%). I believe eventually with the additional DC program many owners will have difficulty booking a week of their choosing.  As I owner I feel I've been shortchanged and maybe it's time that we as owners start voicing our oppostion in unison to Marriott for creating this problem, which in reality can only be remedied by Marriott revisiting their decision to allow such an intrusion on their owners and quests.


----------



## LDT (Jan 5, 2011)

*Voice your opinion?  It don't mean crap!*

I have talked to various persons in the Marriott Corp.  All I have ever been told is that this group is entitled to use their week as much as we are and to avoid going at that time.  Also been told that they are constantly doing things to improve the situation.  I was told that last year was an improvement but the employees I talked said it was not.

I have sent letters to Mr. Marriott, his son and the board of directors.  Never heard from any of them.  A rep calls and schedules a good time to talk and I am told the same thing again.  What a waste of time.

And yes, I did experience this group and will never do so again.  

Shame on Marriott!


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 5, 2011)

bdfitzp said:


> Assuming the platnium period is wk#1 thru wk#17 (including a platnium plus wk) there is only a total of 16 weeks available.  If all owners start to eliminate "hell week" and probably, to be safe, the week before and after, that will leave only 13 weeks left (a reduction of almost 20%). I believe eventually with the additional DC program many owners will have difficulty booking a week of their choosing.  As I owner I feel I've been shortchanged and maybe it's time that we as owners start voicing our oppostion in unison to Marriott for creating this problem, which in reality can only be remedied by Marriott revisiting their decision to allow such an intrusion on their owners and quests.



Weeks 50-52 are also platinum season at the OC and there are no platinum plus weeks at the OC.  I spoke to the resort managers last week, when I was there.  I asked about this group.  I was told many of them own at the Surf Club and the rest of them rent from owners.  The management said that they plan on cracking down on the behaviors of this group and that unfortunately they do not have control over who owners rent to.  The winter weeks rent for a lot of money and as we all know money talks.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 10, 2012)

So when will they be there in 2012?

I am considering Feb 5-12, 2012. Would that be ok for sure?  Do they ever spillover into February?


----------



## m61376 (Jan 10, 2012)

Smooth Air said:


> So when will they be there in 2012?
> 
> I am considering Feb 5-12, 2012. Would that be ok for sure?  Do they ever spillover into February?



You'll be fine. Last year it was week 4 and we were there week 5, so we overlapped the weekend, and there was no issue. I was told things were a little tumultuous at the Ocean Club, but that the SC was fine, and it wasn't bad at the OC either; that's according to some people who were there weeks 4 and 5 last year.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 11, 2012)

windje2000 said:


> Here's the link to the NY State website for the January test schedule
> 
> January Exam Schedule
> 
> ...




Here is the link for January 2012
http://www.p12.nysed.gov/apda/schedules/2012/regents-112.pdf  I taught in Kingston (a city about 95 miles north of NYC) and when I consulted our LOCAL school calendar this year, there was NOT a week where school was closed for exams;  as a previous responder  - HS ass't principal - said, most of the kids who are taking those exams are repeaters, and a SMALL minority of the HS - they can miss a couple of classes that day to sit for their exams. and the rest of the kids just attend regular school.  Those days are indicated as having exams, but SCHOOL OPEN.  I do not know if this is universal in NY state, or left to local superintendents.

So - the problem seems to be not so much the Regents exams, and their dismissal of students (who are now in school!) but a group that owns time, and chooses to go then.  There are many religious schools who can operate on their own calendar, as long as they get their 180 days/1,000 hours in.  Can't stop them - if they are a problem, the rest of us can choose to do what we wish.  It is a shame when the "Hooray for me!  Rules are for OTHER people!"  behavior is evident; as a retired teacher, I still have to grit my teeth when I see kids doing things I could stop with word or a look in my class - and parents let them tear up the place - and then complain that EDUCATION is worthless nowadays.  No wonder American is now something like number FIFTY-EIGHT (according to the UN) in quality of life in the world . . . 

Getting down from soapbox now . . .


----------



## m61376 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mamianka said:


> So - the problem seems to be not so much the Regents exams, and their dismissal of students (who are now in school!) but a group that owns time, and chooses to go then.


Since it is a private school they do not have to take the exams, and choose this week for their annual winter break week. It is usually the third week in Jan. but, depending on the calendar, like last year it may be week 4. Many book at the Marriott hotel, a lot are owners at the Ocean Club, and a few at the SC. Unfortunately, the children are poorly supervised and it is a "me first" type mentality. 

Please let's not let this discussion devolve as it has done in previous years.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 11, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Please let's not let this discussion devolve as it has done in previous years.



I agree 100%. Having endured this in 2002 it's not about who does this but what it does. I think the MODS should delete the msgs that refer to who and allow the thread to keep going. If it saves one tugger from going through the miserable experience I had it's worth it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 11, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Since it is a private school they do not have to take the exams, and choose this week for their annual winter break week. It is usually the third week in Jan. but, depending on the calendar, like last year it may be week 4. Many book at the Marriott hotel, a lot are owners at the Ocean Club, and a few at the SC. Unfortunately, the children are poorly supervised and it is a "me first" type mentality.
> 
> Please let's not let this discussion devolve as it has done in previous years.



Maybe I'm naive, but I don't understand why we always have to be warned to "not let this discussion devolve" whenever the subject comes up.  As far as I know, and I've paid attention to pretty much every related thread, the only year that the discussion devolved was the first year, when the OP who introduced the subject was roundly criticized because she dared to mention that a certain group of people made life miserable for one week in Aruba at the Marriotts.  She wan't incorrect but man!, she sure paid for her honesty.

As long as the situation continues every year, I want the discussion on TUG.  And if ever another similar situation occurs elsewhere, I want to read about those details as well.  Like I've said before, I don't care who the cretins ARE but I surely do care what they DO.  And I'm not alone in thinking that I won't go anywhere near a resort which gives any cretins complete control.

Marilyn, I honestly mean no disrespect here.  But how is it that you can emphatically declare just how many of the cretins are at each of the Marriott properties in Aurba during this week?  It seems to me that you always downplay the situation at the Surf Club, your home resort, regardless of the fact that many of the reports over the years have said that the situation is bad throughout the entire complex.  If you have verifiable knowledge of the actual numbers of cretins at each property, it would be nice - and productive - if you would share that.  But if you don't, it doesn't help the situation for you to keep making a declaration that is not supported by other reports.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sue-
What I wrote is based on a few rather extensive discussions I had with people there last year- both employees and other guests. Last year we had booked week 5 at the SC and the week to avoid was week 4, and I was concerned before going. Actually, when I got there I did not see any of the shenanigans, and I was kinda surprised because the first weekend should have been bad. Anyway, I was told by a few owners (and later by the guys at the beach) that the problems were really at the OC and at the hotel, and that most of the owners own at the OC and not at the SC, which is why nothing was unusual even the first weekend. I was told that some of the party occasionally rent at the SC, but since the bulk of the group doesn't stay there and they have rented out the hotel facilities for meals that most of the aggravation was centered at the hotel and at the OC. 

Clearly, I did not take a survey or a head count, but since I was told essentially the same thing by several people who were there and owners at both the OC and at the SC, and have been there several times for extended periods including week 3 and/or4, I was simply reiterating what I was told. At least one of the people I spoke with was an owner at both resorts and had been at the OC the week before, so was able to tell me first hand of their experiences. Although you are seemingly implying that I am purposefully downplaying any problems at the SC, that is not the issue at all- I was simply reporting what people who were there told me (as well as what I observed- or didn't experience- the first weekend I was there).

I was also told that things were a bit better last year and that there weren't the issues that there were in prior years. I was told that Marriott reps. did meet with the group leaders beforehand and go over resort concerns; whether this helped or people were just lucky and last year was better remains to be seen.

As far as asking people to avoid letting this discussion devolve- both here and on the Aruba BB invariably someone makes anti-religious commentary that, regardless of your personal persuasion, should be considered inappropriate and many find offensively bigoted. Clearly no individual or group should be able to impinge on the rights of any guest, but to denigrate a religious group or race because of ill conceived acts of a few of their members is just as offensive, and I have seen too many of these threads spiral down this path. As for the thread you're referencing- sometimes it's not what you say but how you say it and sometimes the nuances of the written word take on a slightly different meaning than the writer intended.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 12, 2012)

As I posted last year, I asked the management of the Ocean Club about the situation in January.  The majority of the guests do not own.  They rent from the same same owners annually and Marriott can not regulate who owners rent to.  It is unfortunate that the situation continues to occur.  I also agree with Marilyn's commentary about letting the discussion devolve.


----------

